

I wanna develop a iphone/ipod touch app - RtodaAV

Where do I start?
======
jakerocheleau
If you're looking into a serious reference check out iPhone App Development:
The Missing Manual ([http://www.amazon.com/iPhone-App-Development-Missing-
Manual/...](http://www.amazon.com/iPhone-App-Development-Missing-
Manual/dp/0596809778)). It covers so much and then some, it's truly the holy
bible of iOS development work.

Otherwise try checking Google:
<http://www.google.com/search?q=develop+iphone+apps>

~~~
RtodaAV
Thanks Bro.

------
smashing
This is the best site I have found,
<http://developer.apple.com/devcenter/ios/index.action>

